# Best free charts to compare FX, indexes, commodities, stocks etc?



## Neutral (9 July 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get good free charting software or site that I could compare/overlay the S&P 500 to the EUR/USD or Oil price to the USD/CAD?


----------



## Neutral (17 July 2011)

Neutral said:


> Does anyone know where I can get good free charting software or site that I could compare/overlay the S&P 500 to the EUR/USD or Oil price to the USD/CAD?




Anyone???


----------



## tayser (17 July 2011)

you'd need a feed from a futures broker/source and an fx broker/source - as for platforms, no idea sorry.


----------

